# FNIA: Jerome Bettis' Hairline



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

OMG: What is up with Bettis' hairline? Did he really have it inked in (or painted with makeup) so it looks all linear and hip??!! LOL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've noticed that before... and have seen it with a few others on TV before. It really looks strange when you get a closeup and can see... it's like someone took a magic marker and drew on his face.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I've noticed that before... and have seen it with a few others on TV before. It really looks strange when you get a closeup and can see... it's like someone took a magic marker and drew on his face.


It's completely creepy... and he should know it's TOTALLY visible in HD. I think he's _trying _ (read: struggling) to compete with Tiki for pretty-boy status. LOL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe he doesn't know how obvious it is in HD... if no one tells him on the set. It does, in an odd way, look kind of sharp though.. almost like they are enhancing him with CGI or something.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

He has looked like that for years. I don't think it is made-up for TV, and if not, wow, very bizarre.


----------

